# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Garmin vivoactive, smarwatch, Garmin Ltd., Schaffhausen, Switzerland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Garmin Ltd.

buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/150767

----------


## Airicist

Garmin vivoactive™: GPS Smartwatch for the Active Lifestyle 

Published on Jan 5, 2015




> Play harder, work smarter, live better with vivoactive. This ultra-thin, lightweight GPS smartwatch comes with built-in running, biking, golfing, swimming and activity tracking apps. Use on its own or pair with your compatible smartphone for incoming calls and message notifications.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Garmin's Slim vivoactive Bridges Smartwatches and Fitness Trackers"

by Andrew Liszewski
January 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Garmin vivofit 2: Getting Started

Published on Jan 27, 2015




> Get up and get moving with vivofit 2. Learn how this fitness band tracks your progress 24/7 and reminds you to stay active throughout your day with its move bar with audible alerts.

----------


## Airicist

Garmin vivofit 2: Moving Beyond the Basics

Published on Jan 27, 2015




> Make every step count with vivofit 2. Learn how to get the most from your activity tracker by challenging friends, timing activities, tracking calories or by pairing your wearable technology with your heart rate monitor.

----------

